# البيع بالجمله وبالقطاعي اقلام تقليد ماركاااات



## مسوقة26 (23 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



اقلام تقليد ماركاااات



ماركة مونت بلانك

السعر 145











لويس فيتون 145










ارمااني 150 ريال











فرزاتشي 165 











شانيل 165










مونت بلانك 150











ماركة اقنر 160 












ماركة لويس فيتون 160










مونت بلانك 160









مونت بلانك 160










*البيع بالجمله وبالقطاعي*

*حياكم الله*

متجر شماليه

www.shamalia.com

[email protected]

ارجو الجديه بالطلب ولاابيح من يزعجني
ام سلطان
0533128919​




__________________

ساعات تقليد ماركات عالميه
كود:


​


----------

